# How many versions of a work do you really need?



## agoukass (Dec 1, 2008)

Today, I entered a new boxed into my Excel music catalog. As I did so, I started to notice that Excel would highlight some works over and over again like Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto No. 2 or his Prelude in G sharp minor, Op. 32 No. 12 or Mozart's Piano Concerto No. 20. When I scrolled a bit later, I found that I had eight versions of the Rachmaninoff Second including three that I had never really listened to before.

So, that brings up an interesting question. How many versions of a work do you need before it becomes overkill?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Generally speaking, I try to collect only one recording of any particular piece. I'll do my research using YouTube streams to find the recordings I like best and then stick with it. There are some cases where I have 2-3 recordings of the same work, but that's pretty rare or may have been done unintentionally (for example, I have several versions of Tchaikovsky's Capriccio Italien since it comes packaged with a lot of other Tchaikovsky recordings I have). 

I know some people try to get many recordings of particular works. That's not my style (it costs too much and takes up too much room), but I guess those people should have good knowledge about the properties of each recording. That is, of course, assuming they've actually listened to all the recordings they own! :lol:


----------



## agoukass (Dec 1, 2008)

You know, I used to purchase one version of work and that is my usual practice. However, I'm a huge sucker for complete recordings of various pianists and that is how I end up with multiple versions of a work performed by the same person. For example, I have three recordings of Schumann's Carnaval that are performed by Alfred Cortot. All of them are excellent, but I only ever listen to one.


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

I tend to survey around for what others consider to be the "best" versions. That generally works quite well. 

Usually, one version sufficient for most pieces, though I'll get 2-3 if it's something that I'm really interested in hearing different interpretations of. There's always YouTube, of course; hit and miss, but convenient. :lol:


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

agoukass said:


> You know, I used to purchase one version of work and that is my usual practice. However, I'm a huge sucker for complete recordings of various pianists and that is how I end up with multiple versions of a work performed by the same person. For example, I have three recordings of Schumann's Carnaval that are performed by Alfred Cortot. All of them are excellent, but I only ever listen to one.


Yeah, the modern day bargain boxsets makes it easy to buy works that you already have in order to get some stuff that you don't have. It's unavoidable sometimes, but I don't feel too guilty about it since those boxsets are so cheap and don't take up a ton of room. It depends on how expensive the boxsets are though. A lot of the ones I buy are usually <$30 so it's not too bad, but some can cost a lot more than that. I wouldn't feel good about spending a lot of money to duplicate recordings I already have especially if I like the recordings on hand already.

Of course, everyone has different budgets and space allotments.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't think a person really needs any version. However, I want many versions (dozens) of the works I love most.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I want as many versions as there are interpretations that uniquely highlight some particular aspect of the work. Great works stand up to a wider range of interpretations. I don't want one "perfect" version. I want as many uniquely expressive ones as I can find.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

If you've seen Olivier do Hamlet, does that mean there's no purpose in seeing Gielgud? Or Burton or a dozen others (at least)? Did Olivier get every aspect of the performance better than anyone else?


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

I recently discovered that I have 16 versions of Beethoven's 3rd symphony. I didn't intend to accumulate that many. It just sort of happened. It's such a staple of the repertoire that it's often included in this or that box set that I acquire for other reasons.

I used to not care so much about having multiple recordings of the same piece, but now I would prefer to have several, if possible. Before when I would listen to the same recording over and over, I would become so familiar with it that when I heard a different recording, the little differences would bug me. I would have every nuance, and every flaw practically memorized. Now what I try to do is have a few different recordings. I try to cycle through them so I don't get hung up and too attached to any one recording.

There are a couple of problems with this though. It gets expensive to keep buying the same music over and over (though it's getting easier with the proliferation of cheap box sets). And there's a tension between wanting multiple versions of the same piece and wanting to hear something completely new. There's never going to be an end to the new music that I would like to hear.


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

I don't think necessity is on my mind when I am getting cds. I take cds as they come and don't really care how many versions I already have. My piano music purchasing habits may be described as odd. I have like a dozen different people doing the Beethoven piano sonatas, 5-6 (if not more) doing his piano concertos, more doing the Tchaikovsky pc no.1, and even more doing the Grieg pc. I love the works, and I like a varied experience. I have enough money to fund the purchase of 200-300 cds a month (yes, I know I'll never be able to listen to all of them and I should be hanged for my crimes, blah blah, yada yada) without feeling it (mostly box sets so please don't think I spend thousands a month on cds, that'd be overkill).


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

agoukass said:


> So, that brings up an interesting question. How many versions of a work do you need before it becomes overkill?


Approximately as many as there are TC threads about how many versions...


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

dillonp2020 said:


> I have enough money to fund the purchase of 200-300 cds a month (yes, I know I'll never be able to listen to all of them and I should be hanged for my crimes, blah blah, yada yada) without feeling it (mostly box sets so please don't think I spend thousands a month on cds, that'd be overkill).


Well, hey, someone has to keep the classical music recording industry alive. Hopefully your purchases will keep the companies around so the rest of us can make our occasional purchases!


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

Klassik said:


> Well, hey, someone has to keep the classical music recording industry alive. Hopefully your purchases will keep the companies around so the rest of us can make our occasional purchases!


Please, I don't buy any. I have a friend--who has more money than common sense--who buys everything she sees. She has at least 10,000 cd's, probably much more. Horrible thing is she hasn't listen to 97% of them. She truly keeps the record companies afloat.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

agoukass said:


> Today, I entered a new boxed into my Excel music catalog. As I did so, I started to notice that Excel would highlight some works over and over again like Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto No. 2 or his Prelude in G sharp minor, Op. 32 No. 12 or Mozart's Piano Concerto No. 20. When I scrolled a bit later, I found that I had eight versions of the Rachmaninoff Second including three that I had never really listened to before.
> 
> So, that brings up an interesting question. How many versions of a work do you need before it becomes overkill?


Needing is something else than wanting, I collect Traviata's and Don Carlo/ Carlos. without any hesitation. 
And yes, I do listen to all of them when arriving.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Recent case for me is Handel's Giulio Cesare in Egitto. I had one version, Rudell with Beverly Sills. but that one is very short compared to others, so I had to add one full length set (Jacobs). Then I had to have the Chandos sung-in-English set. Surfing ebay one day I came across an interesting looking Giulio Cesare recording. After investigating it further, I had to have it because the Tolomeo was a woman who sounds like Sonia Prina. Then I found a Giulio Cesare sung in German and had to have that because it has a great cast including Lucia Popp. So it turns out that buying multiple copies of a work can actually be a widely varied collection.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Not many. If a recording is excellent, usually one or two is enough; I'll track down more recordings if one of the singers isn't up to scratch, the sound quality is better, the cast are native speakers, or there's added material. Besides, breadth, not depth!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I added up all the cds in my collection and discovered that I have an average of 4.33 versions of a given work.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

dillonp2020 said:


> Please, I don't buy any. I have a friend--who has more money than common sense--who buys everything she sees. She has at least 10,000 cd's, probably much more. Horrible thing is she hasn't listen to 97% of them. She truly keeps the record companies afloat.


I was diligent about listening to everything I bought for many, many years. Then came the mega-boxes. No matter how much I like Artur Rubinstein, it's going to take me a long time - if ever -to listen to 140 discs, especially now when I am constantly checking out works I have never heard on Tidal. That's why I have sworn off mega-boxes.

Except maybe that Serkin set . . .


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

This is something I have been becoming increasingly concerned about of late. I'm not sure that I need a dozen versions of "Tapiola" or ten versions of Mahler's 7th symphony. However, it's always fascinating to hear different interpretations of the same work and amazing how different it can sound when performed by a different conductor (or even the same conductor with a different orchestra). I console myself with the thought that hearing multiple versions of the same piece assists my understanding of it. It's either that or admitting that I may have a problem...


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

For me three to four for the works that I really like.


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

jegreenwood said:


> I was diligent about listening to everything I bought for many, many years. Then came the mega-boxes. No matter how much I like Artur Rubinstein, it's going to take me a long time - if ever -to listen to 140 discs, especially now when I am constantly checking out works I have never heard on Tidal. That's why I have sworn off mega-boxes.
> 
> Except maybe that Serkin set . . .


Yeah the Serkin Columbia box is truly nice. Do you already have one, or are you looking to get one? I've been looking for a couple of weeks now and cannot find one that isn't from a questionable source.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Blancrocher said:


> I added up all the cds in my collection and discovered that I have an average of 4.33 versions of a given work.


Yeah, but how many versions of 4'33" do you have?

:lol:


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Yeah, but how many versions of 4'33" do you have?


I assume that the correct number is carefully proscribed in the score.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Klassik said:


> Yeah, but how many versions of 4'33" do you have?
> 
> :lol:


The problem is there are infinite number of 4'33" versions available and new ones happening all the time. A pill box can hold more versions than you can listen to in a lifetime.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

dillonp2020 said:


> Yeah the Serkin Columbia box is truly nice. Do you already have one, or are you looking to get one? I've been looking for a couple of weeks now and cannot find one that isn't from a questionable source.


I don't think it's scheduled for release until August.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm almost embarrassed to say that I have 13 performances of the Bach Unaccompanied Violin Partitas & Sonatas and as if that is not enough, I just ordered another one with Midori. :lol:


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> I'm almost embarrassed to say that I have 13 performances of the Bach Unaccompanied Violin Partitas & Sonatas and as if that is not enough, I just ordered another one with Midori. :lol:


Are you going to write a guide detailing your thoughts about each recording? I've always liked the Grumiaux recordings, but I have not heard them all.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Are you going to write a guide detailing your thoughts about each recording? I've always liked the Grumiaux recordings, but I have not heard them all.


Grumiaux omits some repeats-a no-no for me and his playing is "old school" and dated.

I easily could write a summary of the high and low points, if any, of each set, but since 78% of TC has me on "ignore", it wouldn't be worth the effort.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

hpowders said:


> I easily could write a summary of the high and low points, if any, of each set, but since 78% of TC has me on "ignore", it wouldn't be worth the effort.


Well, I don't have you on "ignore", and I'd certainly be interested in your thoughts about these. I'm partial to Kremer (both recordings), Tetzlaff (ditto), Zehetmair, and Mullova.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I prefer to have one recording unless another one is distinct enough to be almost another piece.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

wkasimer said:


> Well, I don't have you on "ignore", and I'd certainly be interested in your thoughts about these. I'm partial to Kremer (both recordings), Tetzlaff (ditto), Zehetmair, and Mullova.


Thank you! As a matter of fact I played the Kremer set (ECM) just this morning. He plays the modern non-HIP way-limited vibrato, no embellishments of repeats. I find the ECM set impressive except that I feel he is simply too fast in the final allegros of Sonatas Two and Three. Otherwise, his set is one of the best I've heard. He really loves this music and communicates that fact.

I don't know Tetzlaff, Zehetmair or Mullova, sad to say.

The best I've heard recently is the set by Rachel Barton Pine. She plays a modern violin at modern pitch but otherwise is completely in tune with HIP practices. She embellishes all repeats. A truly intelligent player.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

bharbeke said:


> I prefer to have one recording unless another one is distinct enough to be almost another piece.


But.... if you don't have other recordings how doe you compare which one is the best ?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Pugg said:


> But.... if you don't have other recordings how doe you compare which one is the best ?


This is not exactly difficult in today's modern world of streaming services (some of which are free).


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Pugg said:


> But.... if you don't have other recordings how doe you compare which one is the best ?


YouTube, Spotify, radio, other streaming services, etc., are all possibilities.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

bharbeke said:


> YouTube, Spotify, radio, other streaming services, etc., are all possibilities.


I rather have them on my shelf's, the booklets and that.


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Thank you! As a matter of fact I played the Kremer set (ECM) just this morning. He plays the modern non-HIP way-limited vibrato, no embellishments of repeats. I find the ECM set impressive except that I feel he is simply too fast in the final allegros of Sonatas Two and Three. Otherwise, his set is one of the best I've heard. He really loves this music and communicates that fact.
> 
> I don't know Tetzlaff, Zehetmair or Mullova, sad to say.
> 
> The best I've heard recently is the set by Rachel Barton Pine. She plays a modern violin at modern pitch but otherwise is completely in tune with HIP practices. She embellishes all repeats. A truly intelligent player.


Thanks a lot for these comments. Since you are not on my "ignore" as well, may I ask you about the recent Kyung Wha Chung recordings of this piece? Much appreciated your inputs.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Pugg said:


> I rather have them on my shelf's, the booklets and that.


I think the point is to compare the recordings on YouTube, Spotify, or whatever, and then put the best one/ones on the shelf at home!


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm old school and enjoy reading CD booklets and enjoy having the CD's in the bookcase so I only stream occasionally. There are some works I listen to over and over, e.g. the Beethoven Piano Sonatas. If I could only listen to one pianist performing them, I'd go nuts, so happily collect multiple sets.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Klassik said:


> I think the point is to compare the recordings on YouTube, Spotify, or whatever, and then put the best one/ones on the shelf at home!





D Smith said:


> I'm old school and enjoy reading CD booklets and enjoy having the CD's in the bookcase so I only stream occasionally. There are some works I listen to over and over, e.g. the Beethoven Piano Sonatas. If I could only listen to one pianist performing them, I'd go nuts, so happily collect multiple sets.


D Smith's response is just the way I think, lets agree to disagree.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Perhaps more importantly, "How many versions of this thread do we need?" 

The answer may be at STI.


----------

